# Flatties to whities



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

The spot I went was a little too muddy so I turned my attention to this vudu shrimp.This may not be new to some of you but im a sucker for new baits.I found a light with some feeding action and as soon as it hit the water it was fish on.Now this is no big deal since you can catch white trout on damn near anything when they are feeding like that us the shrimp were plentiful.What I was impressed with was the durability of the bait.Im not sure how many I caught but its over 20 on one bait.At $6 for 2 baits compared to $7 for 6 gulp I dont know.I guess ill see once it sits out of the water and see if it dries up like gulp.I would like to know some of your opinions of this bait based on your experiences.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


.... what do you fish with? sticks and leaves?
short of a top water bait all baits have some sort of attracting smell


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Didnt see anything about vudu being scented.Nice attitude though


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Been fishing the voodoo for about a month now...nice bait...durable...I don;t believe it's scented...but I DO know it catches fish...Flounder, Reds, Specs, Pins, Whites, Croakers, you name it...even Spanish (Although the bait WILL get torn up after a few)


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


wow!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

How about we all pitch in and buy DFA a hooker for the night. Then maybe he wouldn't be as much of an ass hat. 

Male or Female, your choice DFA


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


Says the guy who has to use a gig to catch flounder.....


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


This has got to be close to the dumbest thing ive ever read.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.


You're a joke. Have fun on that high horse you're on.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Says the guy who has to use a gig to catch flounder.....


Naww dude he catches all those with his hands! Everyone knows gigs suck. You know the old saying - "If you have to use anything other than your hands to catch fish, you don't know how to catch fish. " wait, that is a saying isn't it?


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Forums like boxer shorts all have one in them.Now back to fishing wrong.After using one bait and seeing the abuse it can take I would highly recommend voodu.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Death From Above said:


> Vudo and Gulp both suck. If you need a scented bait to catch fish, you just don't know how to fish.





MoganMan said:


> Says the guy who has to use a gig to catch flounder.....


+1 Mogan. ROFL Death, I've caught more fish on the UNSCENTED vudu in the past 6 months than any other lure. I've easily caught 50+ reds, specks, and flounder on one particular vudu. After the hooks wear out you can even replace them if the lure body is still in tact enough. I've found them particularly effective in fishing dock lights too, I've caught 15+ Specks over 20" up to 25" on dock lights alone. The vudu are so effective that I've tried several other baits by this company and I gotta add the their soft plastic wedgetails are also awesome. Its about as durable as a standard soft plastic but you should FEEL the thump of the tail. It's crucial for triggering reaction strikes on the flats


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill have to give the wedgetails a try.Is there any particular color you have found more effective?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

My favorite right now is chicken on a chain but I did good earlier this year with chartreuse and golden nugget. YOu can find them at Dizzy Lizzys bait n tackle


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


:no:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


Three days later & you're STILL a joke. Doesn't matter how you catch them, just as long as you're having fun & making memories doing it. People like you ruin the sport of fishing. Bet you have loads of fun outfishing all the friends and fishing partners you don't have anymore.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


Vudu aren't scented, its just a shrimp pattern artificial, I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Death from above,I will fish with you,just use a number 2 spinner and a cut mullet belly,should hold my own but always willing to learn,been outfished before,alot of the old timers showed me alot of tricks,not saying cant learn from the young but cant beat experience,hope to see yall on the water


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Death From Above said:


> Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


Yet your still the ass hat that's referring to vudu shrimp as a sented bait!!! Got your hot head and high horse go hand and hand....:whistling:

There not sented...or over-priced IMO...or to a lot of other people:thumbsup:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Can always tell around here when the weather is to bad to fish. I don't even look at the weather, I just get on the forum to see if everyone's getting along or not lol


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> Can always tell around here when the weather is to bad to fish. I don't even look at the weather, I just get on the forum to see if everyone's getting along or not lol


Its been quiet over the past six hours...tomorrows lookin like sunny sjies to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Death From Above said:


> Guess I need to re-post some of my hook & line flounder slams so ya'll will STFU. We need to have a hook & line flounder tournament. I'll ride in on my high horse and out fish anyone on here and I won't use live or those overpriced scented baits.


:laughing: I dought it. I'll come kick your high horse out from under ya show you how I got my nickname FSM.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> :laughing: I dought it. I'll come kick your high horse out from under ya show you how I got my nickname FSM.


i smell a show down....
:fishslap::2guns:


----------

